# Help Please



## golions1986 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone have an audit tool for anesthesiology?  I am new to the topic and need to perform an audit of hospital anesthesiology records and am not sure where to start...HELP please


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 1, 2008)

golions1986 said:


> Does anyone have an audit tool for anesthesiology?  I am new to the topic and need to perform an audit of hospital anesthesiology records and am not sure where to start...HELP please



You might want to check out www.askleslie.net

Leslie is awesome and I know anesthesiology is her specialty, she is very knowledgable and she is very helpful.

check it out.

Good luck


----------



## LeslieJ (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey y'all,

I have a lot of things on my website, including audit tools BUT, I don't think I have any audit tool geared for anesthesia (why is that, anyway?!)

BUT...there's another fine lady out there who has some great things on her website, Kelly Dennis from http://www.perfectofficesolutions.com   .  Look at the links at the top of the page, and find "Forms to Download" and I know that there are some great tools here along with an anesthesia audit tool.

Have a great day & hope you find what you're looking for!

(PSSST!!  If anyone else reading this has any kind of anesthesia or other specialty kinds of coding/billing tools that you don't mind sharing, contact me & I'll put it up on the website for others to find, and of course, will give you the author full credit!)

Leslie Johnson, CPC
Indiana

http://www.askleslie.net


----------

